
Google Reaches $1T in Value, Even as It Faces New Tests - ChrisArchitect
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/technology/google-trillion-dollar-market-cap.html
======
rvz
Well that makes Alphabet the second fastest $0 to $1TN dollar company after
Amazon.

Who wants to take third place?

